

 The Royal Society puts historic papers online - jamesbritt
http://trailblazing.royalsociety.org/

======
tokenadult
How well is the user interface working for you? With one browser, I get a
frozen screen, and with another I get a paywall from that site.

~~~
gms
Works alright here. Safari 4.0.4 (ha) on OS X 10.6

e.g. try this link:
<http://rstl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/6/69-80/3075> (Newton's letter
on optics)

